# Looking for a landing net



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Anyone have any suggestions on a decent landing net that is easy to use in a yak?
Thanks.


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

I picked up one of the Cabela's folding nets for around $30 this year. I have not used it but it looks ok and it folds up to a small package when not in use.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

just make sure the netting is rubber ....

JAM


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey JAM, what's the benefit of rubber?

BTW, Have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Have you considered a " Boga Grip " instead of a net? The origionals are a bit pricey, but I found a knock off at Gander Mountain for less than $20 a few years ago and it works just fine.


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

smlobx said:


> Hey JAM, what's the benefit of rubber?
> 
> BTW, Have a Merry Christmas!


It is MUCH easier to get a trebble hook out of a rubber net.


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

Just buy a moderate sized net with a faily short handle..

Like JAM suggested...the rubber mesh one are better and easier to deal with. 

BOCA grips are great....but I use both. I usually use the BOCA grip after I net the fish to control it..especially a spazz flounder..its just easier to control them with the BOCA's...but I do not waste time trying to get the BOCA grip in the mouth of a flounder until after its sitting in the net...the dang things will throw a hook way to easy..net them first.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

What aboout something like this?
Is it too big or small for flounder etc.

http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...kwcid=goobase_goobase_filler&cID=GSHOP_441911


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

The handle on that is way too long IMHO. Here's the one I use. You can see that the handle is small enough to fit in a Scotty rod holder. This one doesn't have the rubber netting but it works for me.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

crumbe said:


> Just buy a moderate sized net with a faily short handle..
> 
> Like JAM suggested...the rubber mesh one are better and easier to deal with.
> 
> BOCA grips are great....but I use both. I usually use the BOCA grip after I net the fish to control it..especially a spazz flounder..its just easier to control them with the BOCA's...but I do not waste time trying to get the BOCA grip in the mouth of a flounder until after its sitting in the net...the dang things will throw a hook way to easy..net them first.


I agree with you on that statement.... you definately don't get many shots with the Boga

And some will say that a rubber net will not remove the protective slime off a fish .


----------



## redfish12 (Aug 7, 2010)

You can always get one with a longer handle and cut it off. I found one this year that someone had bent the shaft on. I cut it down to kayak length and it works. It's now my snakehead/flounder net.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

redfish12 said:


> You can always get one with a longer handle and cut it off. I found one this year that someone had bent the shaft on. I cut it down to kayak length and it works. It's now my snakehead/flounder net.


thats what i did, cut the handle down to kayak size about 2' also cut down my crab net to use on the yak


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

Allot of the flip open style nets are a little more expensive....and just about every one I have seen ended up breaking. I would not spend the extra on a flip open style net if your gonna spend the extra spend it on a rubber mesh net....they are without a doubt much easier to get the hooks out of.

The one like AgentVA posted is what I have...it looks like he did another thing I did and took about a 6" piece of those floatie noodle things and put it on the handle so it will float. Lost a HUGE flounder last year because I bumped up against one of the concrete ships and watched my net sink to the bottom...wouldnt you know it..that would be the day I would have the biggest flounder of the year beside my yak and no net to get him in...one head shake and he was gone.


----------

